# AD Employment Tips...



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

hello folks so i have been in AD for almost two months now and I am still searching for my feet off free fall...I live with my aunt so my accommodation hasnt been a problem but its been 2 months and I am getting antsy about looking for work...

I am a Senior manager of customer service/Investment consultant in toronto for one of the biggest bank in that continent, i come here with a bevy of recommendations, accomplishments, awards and education but I can't seem to get the right mix of these to land me a job so I am looking at you guys as subject matter experts on what needs to be done to help aid me things i have done so far:

-joined a few online agencies...

-applied in almost every single big company online...

-walked around town giving my resume to offices that caught my attention...

I am from the financial industry in toronto but I am open to almost anything human resources related here any advice would be appreciated thanks in advance...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Call me you have my number


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^hey bud I sent you a PM...


----------



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi 4drsupra,

Came across this old post of yours and saw a recent post from you where you are now working with GASCO. I am still a Newbie, so cannot pm you.

Would like to pick your brains about job hunting in AD. We are looking for a job for my partner (relationship not recognized in the UAE) to join me there. We are both still in Canada. We have been applying to a lot of on-line job-sites and recruitment agencies, but not getting any replies. We are looking for IT, telecommunication and project management type jobs. However, we are opened to anything. Any suggestions? I note that you were in the financial profession in Toronto, but looks like you are now working in the oil and gas industry. So, I am thinking that you may have some valuable job searching experience to share.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

Sabahan said:


> Hi 4drsupra,
> 
> Came across this old post of yours and saw a recent post from you where you are now working with GASCO. I am still a Newbie, so cannot pm you.
> 
> ...


hi there, truth be told there is no secret just keep on applying and ensure your resume entails very detailed skills depending on what trade you specialize in and what industry you are trying to join in AD, employment responses in AD can take a very long time sometimes (months) to be exact my current work didnt even materialize until a few months of being in AD when i got it, I was lucky to have relatives in AD to stay in while looking for work, if you are still in canada my only advice would be to be patient and try to visit AD if you can to see what kind of lifestyle we have here before you pack everything and decide to move as it is very different and to be honest I miss home quite a bit but once you are settled in here it really isnt that bad....anyhow again be patient, specific and keep on applying...good luck...


----------



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply and encouragement. One of us has a job offer in the UAE and looking for a job for my partner. Perhaps we may cross path in AD.


----------



## amoor122 (Sep 13, 2011)

can anyone tell me about the grades levels in gasco i have 5 years experience and working as mechanical engineer


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^job levels vary and job offer does not rely heavily on your 5 years experience as a mechanical engineer..as your experience may be a combination ok different fields which may mean very little for the oil and gas field...so you may have to be a bit more specific...did you get an offer to work in gasco or are you applying and have been called for an interview?


----------



## amoor122 (Sep 13, 2011)

First Thank YOU for your cooperatin  and actually I finshed the interview and get a call that iam selected then i did the pre employment medical check in ADNOC clinic last week on 6-9-2011 and now iam waiting for the check result and an offer from gasco so i would like to know the grade level and make an expectation for the salary package. if you want to know any other data just tell me  By the way i asked for the contract type and HR told me that it is a direct hired contract


----------



## Skywalker76 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi amoor122 and 4drsupra, 

I'm hoping you can both help me with a Gasco question. I interviewed with them in August (2/08/12 to be exact), then was told right afterwards that i was selected. Then I guess because of Ramadan I didnt get called back for the medical until the next month (sept), then I after a few weeks was told my medical was fine, but needed an additional blood report before i'd get the offer. did that and sent it in, now its the middle of Oct and I havent heard anything /gotten the offer even though they told me initially i'd get the offer in a few days. 

What's the normal wait/processing time for this kind of thing? Should I be concerned or is this just how things go in AD? 

Please advise...trying to hold on to my sanity.
Thanks


----------



## Skywalker76 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi amoor122 and 4drsupra, 

I'm hoping you can both help me with a Gasco question. I interviewed with them in August (2/08/12 to be exact), then was told right afterwards that i was selected. Then I guess because of Ramadan I didnt get called back for the medical until the next month (sept), then I after a few weeks was told my medical was fine, but needed an additional blood report before i'd get the offer. did that and sent it in, now its the middle of Oct and I havent heard anything /gotten the offer even though they told me initially i'd get the offer in a few days. 

What's the normal wait/processing time for this kind of thing? Should I be concerned or is this just how things go in AD? 

Please advise...trying to hold on to my sanity.
Thanks


----------



## Innocent (Sep 29, 2012)

You need to be patient with them... it took me around 5 months to get the offer and visa...... so just be patient I suggest.....


----------



## Skywalker76 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Innocent, thanks for responding to my question. So it took 5 months from interview? How long after that did it take for you to actually start? I just can't really see what could make the process so long if they have all the documents they need and have already made their decision. 

Was it worth the wait? Were you already in country (UAE) when you applied or outside in your home country? Do they pay moving allowances? 

I already turned down an offer for this position, not sure if it would be smart to turn down another one. 

Thx again,


----------



## Innocent (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Skywalker, I was not in UAE when they contacted me. My first interview was telephonic and the second one was face to face for which they brought me to UAE.

If you like the package then its worth waiting I guess.

No they wont pay moving allowance I guess because they give you furniture allowance so you could get an apartment and furnish it. In my case I didnt have to move anything so I didnt inquire about this.

Well thats your personal decision to turn other offers down if you are fine with your current one.


----------

